# Windows 10- Festplatte im Netzwerk freigeben



## chaotium (26. März 2017)

Guten Abend

Kurze frage zur frühen Stunde 

Ist es möglich, auf einem Windows Rechner ein Laufwerk/Volume/Partition zu erstellen und im netzwerk freigeben,
sodass ich es auf andere Rechner als Netzlaufwerk einbinden kann?

Hintergrund ist der Gedanke ein Windows Server zu erstellen und darauf eine WIndows VM zu erstellen, sodass ich von jedem Gerät aus, egal ob Desktop PC, Laptops oder Tablets, darauf zugreifen kann.
Nun sollte ich halt wissen ob das vorhaben so passt xD

Danke mal im voraus
LG


----------



## fotoman (26. März 2017)

Wie wäre es auf dem Windwos-"Server" einfach mit
Explorer -> Rechte Maustaste auf das Laufwerk -> "Freigeben für" -> Erweiterte Freigabe -> Berechtigung "Jeder" (oder wem Du das halt freigeben willst)

Auf dem Windows-Client kann man das dann einfach als Netzlaufwerk verbinden oder im Explorer suchen. Unter Linux geht es auch per Dateimanager, oder man mountet das Laufwerk dauerhaft. Bei macOS wird es vermutlich ähnliches geben.

Bei Android (oder gar igitigitOS) musst Du halt einen Dateimanager finden/nutzen, der auch auf Windows-Freigaben zugreifen kann. Ohne Root dürfte ein Einbinden des Laufwerkes ins System sonst unmöglich sein.

 Mit dem ES-Datei Explorer komme ich auf das Laufwerk (obwohl der ES-Datei Explorer mit den Jahren immer unbedinebarer wird), mit dem normalen Dateimanager meines älteren CyanogenMod geht das nicht (oder nicht so einfach, keine Ahnung). Für iOS habe ich noch keine Lösung gesucht oder gefunden. Mit etwas Glück und Suchen mag man auch einen Mediaplayer finden, der unter Android direkt von so einem Laufwerk abspielt.

Ob Dein Windows-Programm dann selbst unter Windows mit so einem Laufwerk vollständig zusammen arbeitet, ist eine andere Frage. Adobe Lightroom legt z.B. (mit voller Absicht und vollkommen korrekt, wenn man der Hintergrund kennt) auf einem Netzlaufwerk keine Datenbank an (oder greift auf eine darauf kopierte zu). Seine Bilder kann man dort aber trotzdem ablegen.

Alle anderen Optionen werden entweder auf dem Client und/oder dem Server komplizierter oder funktionieren unter Android vermutlich garnicht (gibt es für Android iSCSI). Für den TotalCommander gibt es wohl auch Plugins für FTP oder WebDav, womit man auf dem Server die Daten auch darüber bereit stellen könnte.


----------



## chaotium (26. März 2017)

Ich nutze nur Windows Basierende Systeme, darauf nutze ich Total Commander. dort kann ich bequem die Laufwerke einbinden oder auch trennen wenn es sein muss.


----------



## fotoman (27. März 2017)

Na dann passt doch alles und Du kannst es schon problemlos mit PC+Tablet testen.


----------



## Körschgen (27. März 2017)

Es File explorer muss gekauft werden, die kostenlose Version ist nicht mehr nutzbar (absolut unbedienbar und werbeschleuder), die gekaufte Version ist allerdings ziemlich gut.


Wieso genau willst du einen ganzen Windows Server + VM aufsetzen, nur um eine Festplatte freizugeben?!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. März 2017)

Unter Android könnt ihr nach dem "Elixir" Dateimanager suchen, ist um einiges besser als der standardmäßige ES und kostet auch nix 

So richtig zuverlässig funktioniert das mit der Windows Freigabe im Netzwerk leider nicht immer. Hin und wieder will der PC, der auf das Laufwerk zugreift, ein Passwort wissen - obwohl auf dem Rechner, in dem sich das Laufwerk befindet,  "Freigabe für alle ohne Passwort" eingestellt ist


----------



## Körschgen (27. März 2017)

Lässt du die heimnetzfreigabe per benutzerkonten oder per windows verwalten?


----------



## chaotium (27. März 2017)

Ich hab jetzt nur schnell mal ne Heimgruppe erstellt und kann echt komplette Festplatten freigeben ^^  Das würde mir schon reichen

Nein ich plane 4-6 HDD einzubauen

EDIT: Määh ich kann über Hyper-V nicht auf meine eingebundene, freigebene Festplatte zugreifen...


----------



## fotoman (27. März 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> EDIT: Määh ich kann über Hyper-V nicht auf meine eingebundene, freigebene Festplatte zugreifen...


Was bedeutete das genau?

- läuft der virtualle Rechner AUF dem Server oder auf einem anderen Rechner?
- ist das Netzwerk des virtuellen Rechners so konfiguriert, dass er eine eigene IP bekommt und damit als eigener Rechner im Netz ist?
- ein PING vom virtuellen Client auf den Server funktioniert?
- was zeigt der Explorer auf der VM, wenn Du dort einfach die Adresse des Server eingibst?

Ich kenne da nur mit VMWare. Und wenn ich da den VM-Client im Netzwerk als "Host Only" konfigurierre, kommt es weder ins lokale Netz noch ins Internet und kennt auch den lokalen Host nicht (nur weitere VMs auf dem selben Host). Und bei einer der beiden anderen Optionen (frag mich nicht, welche) kommt die VM zwar ins Internet, aber nicht auf die Freigaben des eigenen Host.

Für den rein lokalen Zugriff kann man die Lauferke des Host unter VMWare als "sharde folder" in der VM einbinden.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. März 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Lässt du die heimnetzfreigabe per benutzerkonten oder per windows verwalten?



Nur über Windows, Benutzerkonten gibt's auf unseren PC's nicht. Da startet jeder PC automatisch ins Admin-Benutzerkonto.

Bei manchen Festplatten soll aber ein Netzwerk-Passwort eingegeben werden, um darauf zugreifen zu können. Ich habe aber nirgendwo ein Passwort eingerichtet 

Da erscheint dann dieses ominöse Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, ich habe nirgends ein Passwort konfiguriert und bin deshalb überfragt, was ich da eingeben soll. Der WLAN-Schlüssel kann es auch nicht sein, weil dafür eine Eingabezeile reichen würde, Windoof fragt hier aber nach zwei ...


----------



## fotoman (28. März 2017)

Admin, Passwort und Auto-Login schließt sich unter Windwos (und nicht nur da) ja nicht aus. Und wie Windows auf die Idee kommt, dass es bei Dir eine Domäne gibt, weiss wohl nur MS. Das liegt aber vieleicht an dem eigenwilligen Heimnetzgruppen-Zeugs, das Windows standardmäßig nutzen will.


----------



## chaotium (28. März 2017)

Hyper-V sollte auf die freigegeben Festplatte das VM Windows installieren. Tut es aber nicht, da ich nur ISCSI bereitgestellte Partitionen einbinden kann.    Windows Logik eben...
Ich hab jetzt ne VM auf meinem Surface Tablet installiert, Windoof 311 lässt grüßen xD
Das kann ich vergessen.
Ich werd einfach nen Windows Server bauen, Laufwerke rein und die Festplatten einfach freigeben. Darauf greifen dann die Geräte zu


----------



## Körschgen (29. März 2017)

Hab die Antwort doch schon gegeben, bzw eigtl du.
Da du keine Benutzerkonten auf allen rechnern nutzen willst, musst du im netzwerk und Freigabecenter die Freigabe über Benutzer und Passwort deaktivieren und Windows die Freigabe regeln lassen.

Ich bin wieder nur am Handy, sonst würde ich das genauer beschreiben.


----------

